# Netzlaufwerke gehen nicht mehr Win10 / Win10



## MIKKEYDEE2790 (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo Community,

ich bin am verzweifeln und weiß nicht mehr weiter und habe bereits das halbe Internet durchforstet ohne Erfolg 

Rechner A und B, jeweils mit Windows 10 x64 und nahezu identisch konfiguriert.

Seit einiger Zeit kann ich von Rechner B nicht mehr auf die Netzlaufwerke bzw. Freigaben von A zugreifen...

Von wegen Netzwerkpfad nicht gefunden bla bla...

Testweise auf beiden Virenschutz und Firewall deaktiviert, neue feste IP's vergeben auch mal automatisch konfiguriert gelassen,
neue Netzlaufwerke verbinden per IP / Hostnahme nicht möglich, Internet geht bei beiden.

Ebenso kann ich unter CMD von B nach A erfolgreich anpingen und umgekehrt, auch per Teamview unter der IP bekomme ich Zugriff auf den Rechner
und selbst mein Handy / App Unified Remote Control findet den Rechner und der Zugriff funktioniert...

Freigaben habe ich auch nochmal neu eingerichtet, aber keine Chance!

Hat wer noch eine Idee? Ach ja, der Problemlösung-Assi findet nichts...


----------



## tarnari (5. Mai 2017)

Schau mal, ob die Laufwerksbuchstaben zwischenzeitlich an anderer Stelle vergeben wurden.


----------



## Matusalem (6. Mai 2017)

Nach welchem Windows Mechanismus verbindest Du beide PCs. Heimnetzwerkgruppe oder Arbeitsgruppe?

Nach meinem Eindruck sind Heimnetzwerkgruppen manchmal aus unerfindlichen Gründen instabil und funktionieren nicht zuverlässig.

Die Verbindung per "Arbeitsgruppe" ist da robuster.

Wenn:
1) Beide PCs den gleichen Arbeitsgruppennamen haben,
2) Im gleichen IP Adressbereich sind,
3) und Ihre jeweilige Netzwerkverbindung als "privat" eingestuft ist,

Dann solltest Du den jeweilig anderen PC im Explorer unter "Netzwerk" sehen können, auf Verzeichnisse von diesem Zugreifen und bei Bedarf Laufwerke mappen können.


----------



## MIKKEYDEE2790 (6. Mai 2017)

Hi, danke für die Antworten.

Die Laufwerksbuchstaben sind die Gleichen und auch ein neues Verbinden klappt nicht...

Ähm gute Frage, wie finde ich das am dümmsten raus?

Beide haben jedenfalls den identischen Gruppennamen, der IP Bereich passt auch:
Router 192.168.1.1; Rechner B x.x.1.170; Rechner A x.x.1x121 und beides als "privat" eingestuft...

Rechner A wird von B unter Netzwerkumgebung gefunden, aber kein Zugriff mehr auf die Freigaben...

Könnte das mit den kürzlich vorgenommenen Update innerhalb von Windows 10 zusammenhängen,
einer Nachkonfiguration mit DoNotSpy10 oder ist irgendein Dienst explizit dafür zuständig?

Ich suche mir hier einen Wolf!


----------



## Matusalem (6. Mai 2017)

>>Rechner A wird von B unter Netzwerkumgebung gefunden

Das ist schon einmal nicht schlecht. Im Normalfall kann man dann von Rechner A aus bei Rechner B die Benutzerverzeichnisse sehen, darunter auch das Verzeichnis "Öffentlich". Dieses ist per Voreinstellung freigegeben. Funktioniert der Zugriff auf dieses "Öffentlich" Verzeichnis? Wenn ja, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass das Problem auf Benutzerrechtlicher Ebene liegt.

Bei meinen Rechnern hatte ich den Eindruck das Windows einen Unterschied macht ob man sich per Microsoft Account oder lokalem Account einloggt. Im ersten Fall musste ich noch nicht einmal Freigaben einrichten, um auf die Verzeichnisse des gleichen Accounts auf dem anderen Rechner zuzugreifen. Im zweiten Fall muss der Benutzer explizit ein Verzeichnis freigeben und man wird nach Benutzername und Passwort gefragt, bevor man zugreifen kann.

Du könntest damit ein wenig experimentieren, z.B. auf jedem Rechner einen lokalen Benutzer einrichten und schauen ob diese beiden Daten austauschen können. Wenn ja, dann Schritt für Schritt prüfen inwiefern z.B. die Änderung von einem MS Access Account zu einem lokalen Account oder umgedreht das Problem behebt.

Der Datenaustausch zwischen Windows Rechnern läuft über SMB/CIFS Protokoll, Vielleicht helfen diese Schlüsselwörter noch bei einer "Startpage / Google" Suche weiter.


----------



## tarnari (7. Mai 2017)

Welche Netzlaufwerke zur Zeit mit welchem Buchstaben angebunden sind, kannst du dir in der cmd.exe mit dem Befehl 





> net use


 anzeigen lassen.


----------



## MIKKEYDEE2790 (8. Mai 2017)

Vilen Dank für euere Antworten... Nach langer Probiererei habe ich endlich die Lösung gefunden...

Aus welchen Beweggründen auch immer, waren einige Dienste nicht mehr aktiv.

Der Auslöser war der TCP/IP Hilfsdienst - Also wieder auf "automatisch" gesetzt, neugestartet und e voila... Alles wieder tutti...

Wenn man das mal vorher wüsste...


----------



## tarnari (8. Mai 2017)

Prima!


----------



## FROSTY10101 (8. Mai 2017)

Ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch.
Windoof10 Update hatte mir neue Netzwerk-Treiber installiert, und danach ging nix mehr, bzw., mal gings, dann wieder keine Netzwerkverbindung.
Bei mir war die Lösung, die Treiber der Mainboard-CD wieder zu installieren, danach lief alles wieder wie geölt.


----------

